# Lost Hills,Ca



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news from Lost Hills?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open is a double with a blind that is eating up the field. Progress has been slowed by hail and the recovery of dogs that have gotten lost, out of the area of the test. At 4 pm, they were not half way through the series.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Lost Hills*

Thanks Russ for the update on the Open. Sounds like they are getting more than they wanted. So much for Just A Double and A Blind!!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Diane Green won the Derby with You Go Girl

In the Open, 45 dogs out of 84 starters were called back to the water blind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Russ said:


> Diane Green won the Derby with You Go Girl
> 
> In the Open, 45 dogs out of 84 starters were called back to the water blind.


And how's Ollie doing?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Lost Hills*

Congratulations to Diane and You Go Girl in the Derby win!
And also how about Ollie?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ollie is doing well after land series. I have not heard any thing else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Russ said:


> Ollie is doing well after land series. I have not heard any thing else.


Goooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ollie!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby results courtesy of Tammy Z.

!st You Go Girl O/H Diane Green
2nd Black's Distant Thunder O/H Rob Libberton
3rd Tangelo's Holy One O Bill & Katie Woods H Terry Woods
4th Go Margo O Mel Milton H Patty Kiernan
RJ Flyway's Ruby B Gonia O Don & Helen Graves H Don Graves
Jam Midnight Titan o Pat Nicholls H Debi Langston

Am Call backs to 4th series: 1, 11, 15, 27, 31, 36, 37, 53 64.

Open Call backs to 4th series: 2, 3, 6, 7, 30, 31, 32, 41, 46, 50, 51, 54, 55, 70, 73 78, 79, 82, 86.

I do not have any info on the Qual.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Oops, Tammy, if you are out there, Reagan could not have received the fourth in the Derby because she is aged out now and ran the Q today for Billie! 
Lynn
ps, Brook had successful pericardium surgery for foxtail at Davis and comes home tomorrow!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> ps, Brook had successful pericardium surgery for foxtail at Davis and comes home tomorrow!


Poor girl. I didn't know she'd gotten into some foxtail. I hope she'll be OK!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Lost Hills*

Lynn I am so glad the surgery went well. It is great that the problem has been resolved. Marie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy just supplied the numbers. I pulled the names from the qual instead of the derby. It is now corrected. 

I left to train at 5:30 this morning and got home after 6. I know many of the dogs listed incorrectly and did not even notice.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Marie and Howard. Disguised itself as pneumonia for this past year. Now doubtful she ever had pneumonia as the surgeon said the lungs looked pink and healthy when they cracked her chest. X-Rays are so primitive! The cloudiness they saw was really around the heart, not lungs. We feel extremely lucky that the foxtail did not pierce the heart. And that she is already qualified for the national Am. Now taking it easy.

Husband being the Amateur judge, I got the call that they are finished with their water quad at 10:15 this morning. I'll post a little later so the placements can be announced there first.
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

any open results ?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur Results:
first-Rob Reuter, Cutter, #64, qualifies for the national AM
2-Linda Erwin with her yellow, Oatie, #11
3-Lorna Kolstad, Magic, #15
4-Diane Green, Flash, #27
RJ-Jack Vollstedt, #1, Peaches


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Lost Hills*

Thank you Lynn for posting the Am results. Congratulations to all!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st #54 Timber Town Trifecta O-Scott Anderson/H-Patti Kiernan
2nd #3 Lousana Luke O/H Geore Ibarra
3rd #73 CR Luck Gator O-Charlene & Chester Koeth H-Charlene
4th #82 Justin Time Mr. Moto O-Scott Anderson/H-Patti Kiernan
RJ #78 World Famous Wild Rose O-David Moron/H-Luann Pleasant

Jams: 2, 6, 7, 30, 31, 41, 46, 50, 55, 70, 79 & 86


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Great Job George Ibarra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Cooooooooooool!  

From your 'ol training partner! :lol: 

Goose


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Qual Results anyone ?????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

*Lost Hills*

When we left they finished the water blind, 35 dogs ran only 13 survived it was very tough
Cindy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Russ for posting all the information. Maybe I'll get to see you next year!!! It was great to see Florence this week-end and meet a few of the other "folks" on this site.

I haven't heard anything about the "Q" results so I guess we'll have to wait until EE has them up.

What a crazy week-end with the weather. Hail, wind, rain, thunder and lightening on Friday. Beautiful sunshine with a lite breeze on Saturday. 
(Oh well, at least it wasn't a 100 degrees!!!)

Lynn- I'm glad Brook is getting well! 

Other than that- This was our last trial of the year. We are planning on breeding Star as soon as she comes into season (about 2-3 weeks) so we are going to hunt ducks opening week-end with her. Soooo, we should have some little golden retriever puppies around the first of the year!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Now that I'm dry, can hear again--that thunder was more than awesome-- :shock: the weather on Friday was wild and you're right, Tammy, the rest of the weekend was great. 
All I've heard about the Q so far is that Patti Kiernan won, but don't know with whom & Bassett's Oscar got a JAM. 
Hope Miss Star gets her limit opening day and remember, Kestrel says she can have 'her very own' whelping box for these up and comin' babies.  
Grandma Suzanne


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I was glad to see that Patti did so well. Congrats.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Lost Hills*

Congratulations to Patti on a great weekend and to the owners as well.!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

*Lost Hills*

Patti won the Qual with Island Acres Ditto. CONGRATS to all who placed and a big CONGRATS to Rob Libberton and Blacks Distant Thunder for their Derby Second  

Cindy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Results*

All results are now up on Entry Express.

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!


----------

